# [SOLVED] save movie in Sony Vegas ...



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey all

I have problem in Sony Vegas in saving the video after editing I know how to save but the problem is every time I save video file it became so big that pass over 2 GB and more or very small size and bad quality ... I don't know about avi wmv and these staff I need someone to explain and if there is pictures support the explaination it will be awsome ...

Thanks ... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: save movie in Sony Vegas ...*

There is no easy solution to video file formats - it is a case of trial and error. Vegas, like most video editing software, most likely has some preset formats you can try. They will be somewhere after you click on the "export" command - they should give you an indication of the approximate file size the finalised movie will be.
I have also attached a summary sheet (I give this to my school students studying video making) of file formats for you to look at - this may help you decide what format to go with.
File format is not the only factor in file size of videos though:
*pixel dimensions* plays a large part too - if you have a video at 320x240 it will be a much smaller file size than the same movie at 720x576. The trouble is if you want to view the 320x240 movie at full screen it is going to pixellate and/or blur badly.
*bitrate* settings will also have a huge impact on your file size - bitrate describes how much information there is per second in a stream of data. The important thing to understand is that the higher the bit rate, the more information, the higher the quality of playback and thus the more effort it takes to decode that information, and the more space the file requires.
Hope this isn't too confusing.


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: save movie in Sony Vegas ...*

I really gone crazy from this program ... it's perfect in every thing text crop and etc... but in the final step every thing stopps ... your info was very useful but when I choose render as from the file menu and I render the file I found only 5 seconds instead of 12 minutes I don't know why ???

every time I got a different problem if you have VTC course about vegas I would be pleased if you posted a link ...

Thanks for all the info ...


----------



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: save movie in Sony Vegas ...*

at last it's working fine ... thanks for your paper it was awesome ...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

no problem, glad we could be of service - happy editing:grin:


----------

